# Many drivers still taking minors



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://kfoxtv.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-says-too-many-minors-are-requesting-rides








Too many minors are requesting rides, says local driver Daniel Aguilar.

"This is my main source of income, so I don't want to be deactivated by Uber if they find out I gave a ride to a minor," said Aguilar.

Aguilar says he knows fellow Uber drivers who still pick up minors even though it's against company policy.

"Other drivers, they can say it's money. I know we are tight on money. I'm tight on money, but it's just not worth it," Aguilar said.

KFOX14 reached out to Uber, and they released this statement:

"Our terms and conditions for creating an Uber rider account require that the person to be 18 years or older. If someone violates these terms and we become aware, we will remove that account's access."

This also means Uber drivers are not allowed to drive minors unless they are accompanied by someone 18 years or older, which prevents drivers from being responsible for the safety of a minor.

"I don't believe minors should be getting into Ubers alone at all. Period," said Uber driver Amen Tross.

Aguilar said sometimes it can be hard to recognize if someone is a minor.

"I guess this new generation, you can't really tell if they're minors, but it's obvious if they have a backpack -- of course they are in high school," Aguilar said.

Aguilar hopes minors will do the right thing and not take an Uber unless they are with an adult.

"It puts us at risk as drivers. We can lose our jobs over this, and I don't want other drivers to get deactivated because Uber found out they picked up a minor. So please don't do it," Aguilar said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://kfoxtv.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-says-too-many-minors-are-requesting-rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All it takes is 1 bad apple.

We have seen it before.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Wow! Okay UberMan do as I say but don't do as I do. Hypocrite indeed. I stopped watching his videos. This guy an idiot. "I don't know what's Lyft stand is on taking minors" what a liar. He almost live streamed picking up a minor, just wow.
I would so upset seeing that and CPS should be involved. Parents letting their child go alone? That's really pathetic! UberMan is creepy. I hope he gets deactivated over this.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*I get pissed off every time a parent has me come do their bidding.
*
Back when I was shacking up with somebody, she got her kids back after a year we have been living together. It was really messed up that them kids dad was not paying child support and I was footing the bill!

I did everything I could to make it work out without breaking up with her. I took her to child support court to sue the dad, had children's services come around the house, sent the kids to summer camp. Every time the dad would drop the kids back off, they would have an attitude. Their father kept poisoning their minds with stuff that aggravated the situation.

All I can say after that shit, is that I'm glad I dont have my own kids and I'm free to go and do whatever I want.

Employers won't hire me, because I have no vows or commitments. They see I'm not the kind of man that keeps commitments right off the bat. My resume is like four pages long, which is normal for a gig economy entrepreneur.

*Take care of your own kids!*



BurgerTiime said:


> http://kfoxtv.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-says-too-many-minors-are-requesting-rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uBERMAN sent his own kids away. He is a selfish bum. A freaking coward that says he is scared of his own son, and afraid to discipline him.

He also adopted his kids out to get out of paying child support.

A freaking BUM. A waste of OXYGEN. Worse that an INFIDEL.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I didn't think the dude actually drove any more...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

JimS said:


> I didn't think the dude actually drove any more...


Apparently he will if it involves minors. Nobody should ever follow his channel or advice. He's a ticking time bomb and clearly has serious mental issues in my opinion.








Uber Man, the biggest hypocrite in rideshare community!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Apparently he will if it involves minors. Nobody should ever follow his channel or advice. He's a ticking time bomb and clearly has serious mental issues in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like UberMan deleted the video!!!! Ahahahahahaha!!!! Anyone have a copy? #priceless


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

What is the best way to physically and verbally refuse transporting a high schooler who has a Rideshare account (Uber or Lyft), pays by credit card through the app, has a photo attached to the account and requests a ride home from high school through the app which is then assigned to you? Will the driver be penalized (by Uber or Lyft) for refusing or canceling the ride on scene?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

call child services to the address, what "parent" let's the equivalent of the pizza delivery guy pick up & spend alone time with their child?

guys making 2 tacos per trip can sell your kid for 100 tacos geez 23% senior citizens who probably havent touched a persin since lbj was in office & 40+% immigrants with zero knowledge of their background in war torn wherevadafuc & its ok to let them babysit lmao

"yeah i arrived saw it was a kid & cancelled"

now they got all day with your little precious or least a 30 minute head start

some people shouldn't procreate

the best of society & humanity arent signing up to work for 1965-1985 wages


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> What is the best way to physically and verbally refuse transporting a high schooler who has a Rideshare account (Uber or Lyft), pays by credit card through the app, has a photo attached to the account and requests a ride home from high school through the app which is then assigned to you? Will the driver be penalized (by Uber or Lyft) for refusing or canceling the ride on scene?


Ask them the following question..."You're 18...right, because you know minors are not permitted to use Lyft or Uber? done!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://kfoxtv.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-says-too-many-minors-are-requesting-rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Ask them the following question..."You're 18...right, because you know minors are not permitted to use Lyft or Uber? done!


I would guess that drivers should report these incidents to Uber and Lyft to protect themselves from complaints and retaliatory low ratings from turned away minors just in case they want to cause trouble for the driver out of meanness. How is it that minors using Uber and Lyft have registered their credit cards and their photos to both Uber and Lyft? Shouldn't there be someone on the corporate security level who screens these kids before they come in contact with drivers by ordering a ride?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I would guess that drivers should report these incidents to Uber and Lyft to protect themselves from complaints and retaliatory low ratings from turned away minors just in case they want to cause trouble for the driver out of meanness. How is it that minors using Uber and Lyft have registered their credit cards and their photos to both Uber and Lyft? Shouldn't there be someone on the corporate security level who screens these kids before they come in contact with drivers by ordering a ride?


burner phone, visa gift card..Uber on young child!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I would guess that drivers should report these incidents to Uber and Lyft to protect themselves from complaints and retaliatory low ratings from turned away minors just in case they want to cause trouble for the driver out of meanness. How is it that minors using Uber and Lyft have registered their credit cards and their photos to both Uber and Lyft? Shouldn't there be someone on the corporate security level who screens these kids before they come in contact with drivers by ordering a ride?


More from The Rideshare Guy:
Over the weekend, a Portland Lyft Driver was banned from the platform after she pulled out a stun gun to defend herself when her passengers refused to exit the vehicle. I always knew that Uber and Lyft had policies against drivers carrying firearms, but I was surprised to find out that Lyft drivers aren't allowed to carry non-lethal weapons like pepper spray or stun guns either.

And in a strange twist, Uber's policy actually allows drivers to carry non-lethal weapons - but does that mean you should?

As we've seen from prior incidents, your first and best option is to try and avoid or defuse these situations from the get go. Pulling out any type of weapon should really be a last resort, but there may be times where it's warranted.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://kfoxtv.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-says-too-many-minors-are-requesting-rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The minor issue is huge in Denver. A Denver driver told me he was pulled over a week ago by the police. The officer ran the driver and paperwork, then asked the rider for ID. He said the rider only had a high school ID card. The cops had the rider call her parents. The driver said after the rider talked to her parents, the rider exited the Uber. The cop told the driver that the rider would be held at the stop location until the parent arrived to take custody of the rider. As of my conversation with the driver, a week later, uber had said nothing.

I called uber support and asked the following questions:

1. Can I require a rider that appears to be a minor produce ID? ANSWER was YES.

2. If a rider refuses or does not have ID and I cancel.....if they complain to uber will I be punished? ANSWER was NO.

3. Why are we not compensated for the time and miles when a rider turns out to be a minor? ANSWER was we do not have the ability to charge the rider or account holder a fee at this time.

Based on the conversation with support, the only smart choice is to card anyone that looks under age, DO NOT start the trip until you have verified the ID, to prevent the rider from rating you. If you have to cancel, wait out the 5 min and at least get a cancel fee.

I sure hope UBER can figure out how to resolve the minor account as it is costly to drivers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I am curious to know how many drivers have actually been permanently deactivated for transporting a minor and what the circumstances were. Anybody have any insight?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I am curious to know how many drivers have actually been permanently deactivated for transporting a minor and what the circumstances were. Anybody have any insight?


According to support, in a conversation a few days ago,

"You are At risk of temporary or permanent deactivation if you transport an unaccompanied minor. We will look at the drivers full history including the drivers disiplanary history and ratings, consider any attempts made by the driver to confirm age and determine at that time if a deactivation should be temporary or permanent or not at all".

Best I have on it....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> According to support, in a conversation a few days ago,
> 
> "You are At risk of temporary or permanent deactivation if you transport an unaccompanied minor. We will look at the drivers full history including the drivers disiplanary history and ratings, consider any attempts made by the driver to confirm age and determine at that time if a deactivation should be temporary or permanent or not at all".
> 
> Best I have on it....


I'm sure uber actually wants us to transport minors because they don't want to lose the income or market share. Of course they want that at our personal risk and they disavow all knowledge. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Apeman54 (Jan 20, 2018)

I canceled 3 different rides on Saturday because they were minors. First 2 where obvious minors and I told them simply that I can not give a ride to anyone under the age of 18. I waited the 5 minutes, canceled as other and sent message to Uber. 3rd was a pickup at a highschool that I didn't figure it was worth wasting time on.

Both times I sent uber the note that the rider was under age i recieved this message:

Thanks for letting us know about this, Sean.

In accordance with the Uber's Terms of Use, account holders must be at least 18 years old. If you believe an unaccompanied minor may have ridden in your vehicle, please let us know. We do not penalize drivers who contact us for this reason. Any rider account holder found to be underage will be removed from Uber. Account holders who allow unaccompanied minors to use their account to ride will be banned from requesting trips.

That said, as result of your feedback, we've gone ahead and re-evaluated your rider.

Again, we appreciate you for bringing this to our attention. Please let us know if you have other concerns and we're happy to address them.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

New article:
Dad upset driver did not Id his daughter.
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2018/02/19/uber-colorado-springs/

Uber's policy states that riders must be 18 years or older to use the app and that it is up to the driver to verify age


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Ask them the following question..."You're 18...right, because you know minors are not permitted to use Lyft or Uber? done!


And if they lie, the driver is liable.


----------

